
Shader Deconstruction of Happy Jumping - kilovoltaire
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfe5UQ-1L9Q
======
kilovoltaire
This is a long video (by one of the creators of Shadertoy) but I learned a ton
of interesting stuff from it.

It inspired me to write my own simple ray marcher from scratch yesterday
without referring back to the video, which was fun and very satisfying when it
started working.

